# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Foto avatar

## Ritxi

Es solo una sugerencia, pero he visto que ahora hay bastante gente sin la foto en el avatar. 

Es solo por tener una continuidad, como mínimo para mi es más fácil de acordarme de una imagen que no de un nombre.

----------


## Moss

Con el mío os tenías que estar mordiendo las uñas y nadie me dice nada. ¡ Vaya peña!. Si hasta lo tengo en la firma...

----------


## Magnano

moss siento decirtelo pero no puedo habrir tu avatar...
me gusta la idea

saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

Sí, Ritxi tiene razón, es mucho más fácil recordar a alguien si este tiene puesto su avatar.

Ciertamente sería bastante positivo en todos los sentidos.

Y así también Nikit no tendría que aclarar que es chica... jeje perdona Nikit, un besote.

Por cierto, si alguien no sabe como hacerlo o le surje algún tipo de problema yo mismo me ofrezco a ayudarle.

Saludos

----------


## Moss

> moss siento decirtelo pero no puedo habrir tu avatar...saludos!


Que me dices...Prueba ahora por favor.

Y lo de poner el careto...no sé, no sé...

Ritxi, tú y yo somos guapos, pero es que hay alguno que...  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Sorry moss ... pero me parece que Ritxi no ha dicho en ningun momento que se tenga que poner la cara de la persona, no?

La verdad es que si que es mejor que la gente ponga como minimo una imagen ... ahora todo son nombres y acabas jugando al juego del 'Quien es quien'... aunque tambien estaría bien que no canvieis el Avatar cada mes! ... ahora que me había acostumbrado me parecen tan raro que las canvieis ...  :Oops:

----------


## Moss

Ming:


> Sorry moss ... pero me parece que Ritxi no ha dicho en ningun momento que se tenga que poner la cara de la persona, no?


Puede ser... asociación de ideas. Foto, imagen...


Para Alfonso:




> Sí, soy un ignorante.


. Yo jamás he afirmado tal cosa. Ni lo pienso.




> ¿qué tienda es?


 Es la tienda Tannen. Está en Nueva York. Manhathan más exactamente. Fundada en los años 20. Ahí compraban y siguen comprando los más grandes. 




> ¿Por qué deberíamos conocerla?


 No tienes porqué.




> ¿Qué hacías tú allí?


 En la tienda, visitar y comprar. En NY, trabajar.


Espero haber satisfecho tu curiosidad.


Mi post anterior era, simple y llanamente, una broma. Creo que no era tan ambiguo.

----------


## Dow

pues yo algo hice mal, que en mi perfil está la foto, pero en los post que subo no.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> pues yo algo hice mal, que en mi perfil está la foto, pero en los post que subo no.


Esque parece ser que hay "Foto de perfil" y "Foto de avatar" y son independientes la una de la otra. Yo lo que he hecho para subirlo ha sido: 
*Panel de control -> Opciones y configuracion -> Editar avatar*

Y ahi ya te da la opcion de poner una URL o Examinar al disco duro.

Deica!

----------


## Ritxi

> Sorry moss ... pero me parece que Ritxi no ha dicho en ningun momento que se tenga que poner la cara de la persona, no?


Correcto, yo con un dibujito me conformo. Es una forma de salir del anonimato.

P.D.- No estoy diciendo que sea obligatorio, es solo una sugerencia.

----------


## jlfranco

Gracias a Raticus he conseguido poner mi foto, antes lo hacía mal editando mi perfil y no mi avatar.

La verdad se agradece tener la foto/imagen ya que se hace una asociación más rápida de quién es el que escribe.

----------


## Dow

ualaaaa, gracias Raticus.

no hace falta decir quién soy, no?

----------


## Inherent

vergüenza me tendría que dar a mí seguir con la [L]. Bueno, al menos puedo decir que soy clavado al avatar ..... :-)

----------


## ign

> no hace falta decir quién soy, no?


Claro que no. Tú eres el de la derecha, Figueiredo. :D

----------


## Ritxi

> Es solo una sugerencia, pero he visto que ahora hay bastante gente sin la foto en el avatar. 
> 
> Es solo por tener una continuidad, como mínimo para mi es más fácil de acordarme de una imagen que no de un nombre.


 
Refloto este hilo para los más nuevos (¿o no?)

----------


## Magnano

Yo estoy de acuerdo con lo propuesto.

----------


## SOFTVADER

Yo tambien,vale mas una imagen que mil palabras.
Un saludo.

----------


## Inherent

yo es que le tengo demasiado cariño a mi avatar-dibujo, pero vamos, algún día puedo cambiarlo, jeje, de hecho sé que tengo vetado el acceso al área secreta mientras no ponga la foto, no sé si suplicar algún día clemencia a los administradores X-D

----------


## t.barrie

> yo es que le tengo demasiado cariño a mi avatar-dibujo, pero vamos, algún día puedo cambiarlo, jeje, de hecho sé que tengo vetado el acceso al área secreta mientras no ponga la foto, no sé si suplicar algún día clemencia a los administradores X-D


Iban también le tenía mucho cariño a su dibujito, y por eso lo puso a su lado en la foto.  :Wink1:

----------


## Juliopikas

Teneis toda la razón: Hay que poner la fotografia.
Hay gente con mucha cara y no ponen la "retrataura"
Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.

----------


## Inherent

> Iban también le tenía mucho cariño a su dibujito, y por eso lo puso a su lado en la foto.


pues también es verdad, buena idea!

----------


## Ritxi

Tampoco no hace falta que sea una foto con un dibujito me basta, la cuestión es que me es más fácil recordar una imagen que no un nombre. 
A veces confundo usuarios  :O15: 

P.D.- Y ya sé que algunos no quereís perder el anonimato que da un dibujo, por mi ok!

----------


## Inherent

> P.D.- Y ya sé que algunos no quereís perder el anonimato que da un dibujo, por mi ok!


No es mi caso, jeje. Ya os digo que es una cuestión más bien sentimental  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

> Tampoco no hace falta que sea una foto con un dibujito me basta, la cuestión es que me es más fácil recordar una imagen que no un nombre. 
> A veces confundo usuarios 
> 
> P.D.- Y ya sé que algunos no quereís perder el anonimato que da un dibujo, por mi ok!


Ya, pero para el área secreta tiene que ser una foto, ¿no?
... Ahora es cuando dice que no y empiezo a tirar usuarios por la ventana  :Mad1:

----------


## t.barrie

> Ya, pero para el área secreta tiene que ser una foto, ¿no?
> ... Ahora es cuando dice que no y empiezo a tirar usuarios por la ventana


Yo tengo entendido que si, que para la secreta hace falta una foto. Aunque la tuya por ejemplo, no debería valer  :O21: , que estás medioescondida...

----------


## Ming

> Yo tengo entendido que si, que para la secreta hace falta una foto. Aunque la tuya por ejemplo, no debería valer , que estás medioescondida...


¬¬
No me busques las cosquillas... que puedo ser más mala que Ignoto y Shark juntos...  :Mad1:

----------


## t.barrie

> ¬¬
> No me busques las cosquillas... que puedo ser más mala que Ignoto y Shark juntos...


Vale, no he dicho nada. :O15: 

Pero, una cosa, eso de que puedes ser mala no se lo cree nadie.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

> Vale, no he dicho nada.
> 
> Pero, una cosa, eso de que puedes ser mala no se lo cree nadie.


Pues lo soy  :Oops: 

Un besito Tomás  :O13:

----------


## Ritxi

> Ya, pero para el área secreta tiene que ser una foto, ¿no?


Para la secreta si, pero para el área abierta no!

----------


## t.barrie

> Pues lo soy 
> 
> Un besito Tomás


 

¿Ves? si se nota que en el fondo eres muuuy buena chica...

----------


## Magnano

> ¿Ves? si se nota que en el fondo eres muuuy buena chica...


 :O21: 

Eso no te lo crees ni tú :001 302:

----------


## Ming

> ¿Ves? si se nota que en el fondo eres muuuy buena chica...


MUY en el fondo...

Ves, Dani me conoce, hazle caso  :Wink1: 

Va, ¿seguimos con las fotos?
Es que no me creo que alguien a estas horas siga sin foto.
Todos a ponerse la foto de avatar  :Mad1: 

PD. El año que nací... que vieja soy...

----------


## Ritxi

Eso, eso dejar ya de spammear y que la gente se ponga una fotito  :Smile1:

----------


## Juliopikas

Señor súper Moderador: Yo ya he cumplido ¡Eh! Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.
¿Que referencia vas a guardar? El hombre de la media cara. Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## El Ciporr

Yo lo que vería lógico sería lo siguiente.

Cada usuario sin avatar, tuviese un avatar predefinido, básicamente así quizas la gente se pondría un avatar, no se. Yo no me lo pongo por vagancia y porque aun no tengo mucha constancia en el foro y no quiero pasarme.

Otra cosa sería poner miniimagenes, de 20x20 o 30x30, pequeñitas, dependiendo del rango de la persona y tal, pero eso ya son más chuminadas irrelevantes, aunque le daría un bonito toque al foro =)

----------


## rofman

vaya me acabo de dar cuenta que la foto que tenia ha desaparecido!!!! como se nota que mis mensajes no los vuelvo a ver....


ahora tendré que buscar otra foto para subir!!! :-P

----------


## elmagocoleta

¿que os parece el mio?

----------


## Magnano

> ¿que os parece el mio?


 Genial :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Divertido!

----------


## Coloclom

soy el que la tiene más grande?

----------


## Pulgas

Y deberías bajarla un poco  :Wink1:

----------


## Coloclom

donde manda patrón... :(

----------


## sann

Una cuestion.. yo esque no entiendo mucho de foros y todo eso y bueno se dejar mensajes y poco mas..el avatar es la imagen que se ve cuando deje este mensaje??

entocnes donde se ve la foto de perfil? cuando alguien se mente para ver el perfil?? bueno claro.. supongo que es elemental.. deberia dejar siempre la misma o no importa que la cambie cada 2 x 3?

----------


## Fidex

> Una cuestion.. yo esque no entiendo mucho de foros y todo eso y bueno se dejar mensajes y poco mas..el avatar es la imagen que se ve cuando deje este mensaje??
> 
> entocnes donde se ve la foto de perfil? cuando alguien se mente para ver el perfil?? bueno claro.. supongo que es elemental.. deberia dejar siempre la misma o no importa que la cambie cada 2 x 3?


El avatar es la que se ve a la izquierda de tu nick cuando posteas un mensaje y la foto de perfil es la que aparece en el panel izquierdo de tu perfil *en tu caso aquí.*

Espero haberte ayudado  :Wink1:

----------


## Coloclom

no tienes porqué dejar siempre el mismo avatar, pero si es recomendable (no lo digo como moderador sino como colega) que la foto que utilices ocupe un amplio espacio en el tiempo. Muchos asociamos el avatar al usuario, sin pararmos a leer el nick. Veo tu foto y sé que eres tú, veo tu nick con otra foto y me cuesta más identificarte, y supongo que al resto le pasará algo parecido.

----------


## sann

Dejare una fija entonces cuando encuentre la ideal, o ponga una mia jej gracias

----------


## Coloclom

nos gustaría más una tuya  :Wink1:

----------


## nonolandia6

A ver. No sé porqué, pero no me carga la foto. Me dice "erroneo", o algo así. ¡¡La estoy cargando desde mi ordeador!! Si alguien me puede ayudar...

----------


## MagNity

¿puedes darnos datos de tu imagen jpeg? me refiero a tamaño, medidas, peso, etc...

----------


## MagNity

mira que una cosa es la foto de perfil y la otra la de avatar,... que no sea que solo subes una de ellas y la otra no?

----------


## Pulgas

> haber no se porque pero no me carga la foto me dice erroneo o algo asi la estoy cargando desde mi ordeador!! si alguien me puede ayudar


También puede ser que es una foto muy grande o que "pesa" mucho. Al cargarla te especifica las medidas máximas autorizadas.
Si persiste el problema mándame un mensaje privado y tratamos de solucionarlo.

----------


## Coloclom

las 2 razones para que el la foto no suba es la imcompatibilidad del archivo (poco común) o el pixelage de la imagen. Generalmente hay que reducir el alto y ancho para poder cargar tu avatar.

Resize picture o photoshop son 2 programas que te permiten hacerlo, mucho mejor el segundo, que te permite determinar el alto y el ancho de la imagen.

----------

